# 2011 Silverado Set Up



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Heres a few quick question's for you guys. I just purchased a 2011 Silverado 1500 Ext Cab. I got it with the 5.3 3.42 rear Allstar Package, Trailering Package, Auto Locking Rear, and Heavy Duty Cooling which Chevy claims to have an engine oil cooler, trans cooler, electric fan and heavy duty radiator. I plan on putting a 7.6 Hiniker on it. My dad and grandfather have plowed with 1500's for 20 years with all trucks equipped with 8 foot Fishers and Sanders and they all lasted for a number of years my father have a GMC Jimmy which lasted over 10 years. Now that they have been out of the plowing game for a few years now what do you guys think I should plan on doing extra. Im adding a second battery but wondering what else I should do. Thanks


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Put a 2 inch leveling kit on the front and you will be good to go. I had a 8ft Western pro on mine and it would only drop a little with the plow raised. You will be amazed how well it will plow with the locking rear.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Make sure you have either a 145 160 amp alternator and add at least 500lbs of Ballast behind the rear wheels


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes I have the 145amp alternator. Does anyone know if anyone offers heavier springs for the front end?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

You really wont need them. I had a 8ft pro plow hanging on mine and it had no problems with it. Aslo remember you wont have the plow on 365 days a year. When the weather clears it takes 2 minutes to take the plow off.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

If you had an 8ft pro on your 1500 than the 600lb Hiniker 7'6 should have no problem. Knowing the fact that your western is over 700


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

That is correct. I used mine for 3 years and never had a problem. It was a lease was the only reason i got rid of it. My buddy has been plowing 25 driveways with his 08 1500 for 3 years and has had no problems at all. He has a 8ft western pro too. The new 1500 is alot stronger than it gets credit for. I have had 3/4 and 1 tons with this plow and the 1500 worked just as good in my opinion. There is one down side though. You will get better mileage.:laughing:


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Here is a picture of my old truck.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Did you ever have a problem with the trucks cooling system with such a big blade?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

No Never had a problem with engine temp. You will get false readings on the tranny temp though. The sensor is in the front of the truck and with the plow blocking the air it reads hotter than it is.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

geereed;1374199 said:


> No Never had a problem with engine temp. You will get false readings on the tranny temp though. The sensor is in the front of the truck and with the plow blocking the air it reads hotter than it is.


The sensor that you see in the front is outside air temp. The trans temp sensor in in the trans.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Alright so the truck is all set up. I ended up putting a 8' Hiniker on it, only because it was ten pounds heavier than the 7'6. I was really shocked to see that the body didnt drop much at all when raising the plow. I really didnt play with it much just picked it up and drove it home and disconnected it. But everything seems to be in order.


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks great man! Hey Geereed, how bout a pic of your new Denali with the plow?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Truck looks awesome. Have fun with it!!!!. jt13speed i am still waiting for some snow to put the plow on but i will take some pics when it does. Plow is just sitting in the driveway waiting for something to do.


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

I also installed a 2" lift on my 11' 1500 EC, but I also added Timbrens front and rear.
Front, because I like the extra insurance when driving down rough roads with the plow mounted. Rear, because once the front is lifted and the truck is level unloaded, the rear end sags lower if loaded with anything more than a gallon of milk and doesn't look right to me. So when you add 500 lbs of tube sand, it looks really bad.

Absolutely no ride difference in the front, plow mounted or not, and none in the rear until the rear is loaded. Once the rear end is firmly on the Timbrens, it does ride stiffer, but tolerable..

As far as going fron 7.5' to an 8', be careful with the amount you are pushing. Although the plow only weighs a little more, what you collect in it (especially wet snow) may equal to a hell of a lot more stress on your drivetrain.


----------



## col steele (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice set-up.


----------

